

99% pure approach to managing content in Javascript - sadache
https://blog.prismic.io/UmZsbknM08g3P-kf/js-prismicio-99-pure-or-a-touch-beyond-approach-to-managing-content-in-javascript

======
joshguthrie

        > Prismic.Api('https://lesbonneschoses.prismic.io/api', function(o) { 
    
        > api.form('macarons').ref(api.master()).submit(function(result) {
    

Nice. I've always wished for my javascript callbacks to never encounter any
errors too but couldn't make it happen... Maybe you should patent that
instead?

------
JonnieCache
This title is melting my brain.

EDIT: someone removed the ascii art, but I still don't understand it. Pure
what?

~~~
sadache
pure approach?

